# Britney show



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Has anyone checked out Britney Spears' new show on UPN? I saw both weeks so far and its horrible... shes trashy. The only entertaining part of the show is the body guard saying he hates Kevin. haha..







I dont see any puppies either.. is this before he got her dogs?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 25 2005, 06:08 AM
> *Has anyone checked out Britney Spears' new show on UPN?  I saw both weeks so far and its horrible... shes trashy.  The only entertaining part of the show is the body guard saying he hates Kevin. haha..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I TOTALLY agree, its actually boring too!! I couldnt watch it after a few minutes, I kept waiting for something "good" to happen but just kept thinking wow this made me not like this girl!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im sooo glad you guys said something. i was totally curious about her show...but cynthia thinks that brittany is total white trash and didnt want to see her on tv. lol.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Critics say she's committing career suicide. I heard all they talk about is sex and Kevin is such a dummy.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Just goes to show you that all the money in the world cannot buy class, morals, brains or anything else.......I bet her parents are just SO PROUD!! Not......


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I think she already committed career suicide...


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

i agree she is so trashy my DH thought she was hot...not anymore!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ugh....My bf's ex-wife let their daughter watch last week. Not such a good idea...My bf actually watched and called his ex when he thought enough was enough and it was time to turn off the tv. Little girls idolize Britney and all they hear about is sex on that show. Their daughter is 8, so she's still got some innocence left.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't believe her PR people let her put this out..... Her target audience has always been alot of young girls. You would have thought they would realize that this would kill any chance she had of keeping a good name (is she ever did have one)


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

It's like watching bad home videos. The camera work gives me motion sickness.
You can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl.

All I have to say is that she looks like she smells bad.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@May 25 2005, 01:37 PM
> *You can take the girl out of the trailer park but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65199*


[/QUOTE]




























































GOOD ONE!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't seen any of the shows but just hearing you talk about it makes me want to watch a few minutes of it just to see what you are talking about.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> All I have to say is that she looks like she smells bad.[/B]


That makes me giggle!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@May 25 2005, 02:23 PM
> *i agree she is so trashy my DH thought she was hot...not anymore!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65180*


[/QUOTE]


My DH (a moment to use dam* husband instead of dear







) STILL things she is hot...I have dogged her since she started. He thinks I am on her case too much...I called her a liar the whole time she pulled that "innocent virgin" crap. WHATEVER!







I can't stand her.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I watched a bit of it...actually the TV was on the whole show but I tuned it out it was so bad...I could not beleive all the Sex Talk and I agree...I never bought into the virgin routine. Pleeeeeease.






























Susan


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

has anybody seen the new Paris hilton Carl's Jr. tv commercial ??

its sick!!






























Paris hilton commercial


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ugh.. i heard the britney spears show was creepy


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg mee.. theyre showing that on tv?!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 25 2005, 11:18 PM
> *omg mee.. theyre showing that on tv?!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yup, and the acutal hamburger is only shown for llike 6 sec..

the ad producer had a short interview on the local news last night and the producer thinks its no pornographic at all


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 25 2005, 11:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, and the acutal hamburger is only shown for llike 6 sec..

the producer had a short interview on the local news last night and the producer thinks its no pornographic at all





































<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65327
[/B][/QUOTE]

oh geez. thats just like really gross.. nobody wants to see that


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 25 2005, 11:21 PM
> *oh geez. thats just like really gross.. nobody wants to see that
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yeah, its horrible


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 25 2005, 11:25 PM
> *yeah, its horrible
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

god thats just really sad.. that tv/advertising is like that


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 25 2005, 09:16 PM
> *has anybody seen the new Paris hilton Carl's Jr. tv commercial ??
> 
> its sick!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That commercial is SO annoying!







They play it all the time. (at night)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 25 2005, 11:16 PM
> *has anybody seen the new Paris hilton Carl's Jr. tv commercial ??
> 
> its sick!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You sure it wasnt a car commercial instead? Gosh, I dont think looking at Paris' ass would make me want a burger!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+May 25 2005, 09:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure it wasnt a car commercial instead? Gosh, I dont think looking at Paris' ass would make me want a burger!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65352
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+May 25 2005, 11:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure it wasnt a car commercial instead? Gosh, I dont think looking at Paris' ass would make me want a burger!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65352
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carls jr. interpretation of the commercial is :

hot car
hot girl
hot burger


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

you guys are making me laugh


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

wow...that seems pretty risque' for a tv commercial.....I can't believe they're getting away with showing that!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@May 25 2005, 11:16 PM
> *has anybody seen the new Paris hilton Carl's Jr. tv commercial ??
> 
> its sick!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 WTH does all that have to do with a burger? If you blink, you miss the burger! Sheesh!







She's on my list with Britney anyway...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sure ALL the guys LOVE that commerical.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just feel bad for that unborn child of Britney's... -_-


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

oh geez. thats just like really gross.. nobody wants to see that








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65328
[/QUOTE]


I live in the Northeast so we don't get that here....but I bet every guy under 30 wants to see it....excluding the 10% they say are gay...






























What a world we are living in....could you imagine that less than 50 years ago we did not even have bikinis...let alone show them on TV...Darn, even Lucy could not sleep in the same bed with Ricky






























S


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I just emailed them and told them how disgusting it was and that I would never go there again. I take my grandkids there almost every Sunday after church......totally disgusting, I'm not a prude by any means, but that did it.....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@May 26 2005, 09:04 AM
> *I live in the Northeast so we don't get that here....but I bet every guy under 30 wants to see it....excluding the 10% they say are gay...
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: so true. even the ones who say they are gay, maybe...


> What a world we are living in....could you imagine that less than 50 years ago we did not even have bikinis...let alone show them on TV...Darn, even Lucy could not <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65429


[/B][/QUOTE]

you definitely confused me there.. i looked at my lucy and was like "whos ricky?!"







dont worry though, i caught on.

wow. the world really has changed. i just dont want to think about 50 years from now...

we'll probably all be nudists or something


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 10:18 AM
> *we'll probably all be nudists or something
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

PUHAHAHAHAHA thats sooooo funny!!!!!!

maybe everybody will just wear a piece of leaf like adam and eve , history repeats itself, doesnt it??
















oh yeah, I was watching this entertainment show on Fox last night, and the host said that 

BRITNEY SPEARS GOT RID OF HER DOG COZ HER HUSBAND DIDNT LIKE IT ..

something like that..something about her husband tho...

i think he said DOG but doesnt britney have a chihuahua and malt? maybe he was talking about the malt???

poor dog


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> maybe everybody will just wear a piece of leaf like adam and eve , history repeats itself, doesnt it?? [/B]































LOL~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



> oh yeah, I was watching this entertainment show on Fox last night, and the host said that BRITNEY SPEARS GOT RID OF HER DOG COZ HER HUSBAND DIDNT LIKE THEM ..something like that..something about her husband tho...
> 
> i think he said DOG but doesnt britney have a chihuahua and malt? maybe he was talking about the malt???[/B]


omg..... another reason to hate that ugly greasy guy







i thought she got rid of the malt a long time ago.. but she's like obsessed with her chi







what a jerk.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 26 2005, 10:27 AM
> *omg..... another reason to hate that ugly greasy guy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

hahah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys are too funny. Didn't britney get rid of the malt because it wasn't housetrained?


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 26 2005, 10:19 AM
> *You guys are too funny.  Didn't britney get rid of the malt because it wasn't housetrained?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65517*


[/QUOTE]

I think instead of the malt...she should have dumped her greasy white-trash husband. HE'S probably the one crapping on the carpet.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@May 26 2005, 11:24 AM
> *HE'S probably the one crapping on the carpet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65519*


[/QUOTE]

and inside the closet too


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+May 26 2005, 11:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and inside the closet too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65521
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

You guys are so funny. I haven't seen the show...looked boring in the promos. They taped it themselves and it just looks bad. I heard that the malt is living with Brittany's mother. Hope she gives it a good home.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

She got rid of her other chi Lucky because he supposedly snapped at her husband. I heard that on the radio this morning.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 26 2005, 11:44 AM
> *She got rid of her other chi Lucky because he supposedly snapped at her husband.  I heard that on the radio this morning.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65552*


[/QUOTE]
Jeeze what will she do with her baby? I have a feeling the kid is going to be a brat.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

sad..


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom+May 26 2005, 12:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think instead of the malt...she should have dumped her greasy white-trash husband. HE'S probably the one crapping on the carpet.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=65519
[/B][/QUOTE]























All I can say is that I hope the 2 missing dogs find a good home...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> All I can say is that I hope the 2 missing dogs find a good home...[/B]


oh im sure people would pay good money for "britney spears's dogs"


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wait a sec... so who has her dogs now?? 
You know what... she shouldnt have gotten them if she wasnt going to take care of them!!!!!!!




























Is that what shes going to do with her unborn child... when the child is too much to handle.. shes going to get rid of it?!?!














oops.. probably not because she views a dog differently than a human child. Honestly.. I view Kodie as my BABY and I WOULD NEVER DREAM of getting rid of him!!! I WOULD WORK 2 JOBS JUST TO KEEP HIM IF I HAD TO!!!!!!


----------

